

Zuck & Me: What I Learned Competing Against Mark Zuckerberg’s The Facebook - socialmediaisbs
http://socialtimes.com/zuck-me-what-i-learned-competing-against-mark-zuckerbergs-the-facebook_b136315

======
OafTobark
The irony here is plenty of colleges I was familiar with had a
forum/marketplace/craigslist like competitor of their own (as the author did).
I have a hard time thinking of a campus that I knew of that didn't. The social
profile angle Facebook ran with was less common in comparison

